# MOUNTING Questions for NEW Projector - Needs to be RIGHT!



## LordX (Jan 12, 2012)

I just bought the Panasonic PT-AE4000U after reading rave reviews.

I have a current dedicated home theater room and system. This will be an upgrade to my 4 year old Acer 720p Projector - so I am hoping to be wowed!

I want to make SURE that I setup this new unit not only correctly - but OPTIMALLY!

Please view the pictures so the following makes sense:

1. I have a space cutout in the ceiling for my current projector (this was done when the room was finished and made into a HT room). As you can see, I have a very unique/odd way of placing the projector. I use a wood peice, and rest it on bolts with cardboard in between. This serves me 2 purposes. First, it lets me level the projector - but SECOND and most importantly - when I had the projector bolted directly into the ceiling - the subwoofer (which is RIGHT below it - and will not work anywhere else) caused the picture to SHAKE! The cardboard absorbs this and there is no picture shake whatsoever.

If there is a special holder/mounter that deals with shaking and leveling I would love to know about it - so I can have my projector installed in a professional manor rather than this jury rig.

2. As you can see in the photo - the acer projector is as HIGH as it can be while being as FAR back as it can be - to fill my 120" screen. This also helps as its projection angle is very far down - so you can see that it is slightly tilted UPWARDS.

I am hoping NOT to have to do this with the panasonic - as I read it has far greater adjustment controls.

Read more: Just bought Panasonic PT-AE4000U - Need Help with setup Questions!! - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


----------



## LordX (Jan 12, 2012)

Here are pics:


----------



## Mopar_Mudder (Nov 8, 2010)

Dont know where your screen is in relation to the projector. But if you want to use the auto zoom for different aspect ratios the projector lense can't be any higher then the top of the screen.


----------



## LordX (Jan 12, 2012)

How important is leveling the projector perfectly?

Does anyone know if this projector has settings that would allow for me to adjust the picture if it is not perfectly level?

I know it have horizontal/vertical shift and keystone - but do those accommodate for not being level?


----------



## dmanonlyone (Mar 5, 2009)

That name of the game is keep the projector as centered to the screen and as level as possible.

Then use lenses shift horizontal and vertical to center the image on the screen. DO NOT USE KEYSTONE. Read other posts to find out why.


----------

